# Dust & silicosis...



## kwatson83 (Jun 12, 2019)

Had a DIY homeowner today trying to remodel his garage. Garage had no ventilation and homeowner was not wearing any protection or respiratory mask with EXTREMELY heavy dust. Apparently he had been using a vacuum-less palm sander and made a gigantic mess...again, no ventilation or protection at all. 

Question is more about his health. I told him about the severe danger of the work environment but wasn't sure if this one time exposure was enough to cause serious harm/silicosis and if I should advise he see a doctor. 

What do you think? One heavy exposure like this (he was probably in there for a few hours) enough to do any serious damage...enough to advise he seek medical attention?


----------



## BennieUnill (May 27, 2019)

*301 Moved Permanently*

301 Moved Permanently Show more>>>


----------



## britanyweel (May 10, 2021)

I'm sure it's not the first time he works in these conditions. I'm still surprised every time I hear a story like this. People are not concerned about their health at all. Personally, I couldn't work without a ventilator. It's impossible for me, and I think for every human being, to breathe in that environment. So it would be best if you told him to see a doctor. Health's not something to play with. And yet, many don't seem to care until something, God forbid, happens to them. They should be more aware of the consequences.


----------

